# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Puno Online ne internet

## jeset

Puno Online ne internet 

Kjo pune merr 10-15 minuta ne dit

Ja se si punohet praktikisht ne internet:
Kliko linkun(ne desctription) ku do te hapet nje webfaqe
regjistroheni,jepni te dhenat dhe i shikoni 3 video
te cilat jane disa sekondeshe,pastaj i vlersoni
ne pyetjet qe u parashtrohen,dhe ne fund 
per secilen video keni fituar 9$ 
qe do te thot 27$ ne dite 
pastaj kete ua referoni edhe shokeve 
ku prej secilit mund te fitoni 11$ per regjistrim 
dhe 23% te reklamave qe ata shikojn
Parat mund ti terhiqni pasi te arrihet shuma 1200$
kete shume mund ta transferoni ne Paypal 
prej ku edhe mund ti terhiqni parat....

http://sumixs.com/?ref=1311491

----------


## KOD

Esht e testuar kjo ?

----------


## WesternBlot

Ka fitu njeri pare nga kjo pune?

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Na hapet barkun me keto nuk ka kompani qe paguan 9$ per nje reklame kjo eshte skami I kohes :P

----------


## AXE

Pershendetje
A eshte e lixhshme dhe e vertete kjo pune apo eshte nje mashtrim, dhe a e di a ka komente te te tjereve ne faqen e ksaje kompanije per ta verifikuare kete.
Qfare pune bene saktesishte kjo kompani, per qfare ju nevoiten komentimi yne per fotot e tyre.
A ben te ma dergoni linkun per rexhistrim sepse me njerin nga linqet qe e pash para se te rexhistrohem ne forum po hapet me duket nje faqe tjeter me nxhyre te kaltert, kurse pasi u rexhistrova ne forum teksti juaj ishte i njejte por linku nuk ishte i njejte e kete tekste me kete linke nuk po e tregon me ky forum kur po hyje.
Pasi te hyj ne njeren nga keto dy faqe ne cilin vend saktesishte duhet te klikoje per tu rexhistruar.
A duhet te paguaj ndonje shume per tu rexhistruare nese po si duhet te paguaje.
Qfare lloje te te dhenave duhet te ju jap une atyre per tu rexhistruare.
Nese ndonje dite nuk munde te punoje a ben problem kjo dhe a kompenzohet

----------


## Si te?

> Pershendetje
> A eshte e lixhshme dhe e vertete kjo pune apo eshte nje mashtrim, dhe a e di a ka komente te te tjereve ne faqen e ksaje kompanije per ta verifikuare kete.
> Qfare pune bene saktesishte kjo kompani, per qfare ju nevoiten komentimi yne per fotot e tyre.
> A ben te ma dergoni linkun per rexhistrim sepse me njerin nga linqet qe e pash para se te rexhistrohem ne forum po hapet me duket nje faqe tjeter me nxhyre te kaltert, kurse pasi u rexhistrova ne forum teksti juaj ishte i njejte por linku nuk ishte i njejte e kete tekste me kete linke nuk po e tregon me ky forum kur po hyje.
> Pasi te hyj ne njeren nga keto dy faqe ne cilin vend saktesishte duhet te klikoje per tu rexhistruar.
> A duhet te paguaj ndonje shume per tu rexhistruare nese po si duhet te paguaje.
> Qfare lloje te te dhenave duhet te ju jap une atyre per tu rexhistruare.
> Nese ndonje dite nuk munde te punoje a ben problem kjo dhe a kompenzohet


Kjo eshte e ligjshme, por jo ne nje faqe si ajo qe kane publikuar ketu, ajo eshte e pabesueshme, me $27 ne dite, do te ishin te gjithe te pasur, ekzistojne faqe ne te cilat ti mund te besh para online por shume pak, vetem me te klikuar disa linke  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etno3

Pallavra  kotin  me duken  ketoo

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Na i ven pune si moderator o si magazinier a ka tek keto sitet ?

----------


## Lulke

Magazinier oshte pa interes Sero eshte si puna e asaj " kafshate qe s'kaperdihet" , 
kurse noj cop moderator , ma radhen se ta ka xon Lexhenda.

----------

